# Evans Police Tricycle



## our-3-sons (Aug 25, 2012)

I came across this Evans police tricycle a while back and was wondering if anyone had any information about it? Is it rare, any value to it?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2012)

Please post a pic or two....


----------



## our-3-sons (Aug 25, 2012)

*Trying to figure out how to post a pic.*

Trying to figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is what you do.....
Make up your post, then look above in the gray box and find the paperclip, click on it and it will ask you to attach a file, go where you keep your pictures and choose the appropriate pics. They will load inside the small screen that you'll see. Then simply drag them down into your post. I want to see the pictures too


----------



## bike (Aug 26, 2012)

*Condition is everything*

they made an ice cream version too- if you have good og paint- you may have something- the used to be pretty strong ~1000 pre crash of riding toys and crusty or restored pedal cars but can still fetch 5-700 if good orig- in the 90s well over 1k- something that is quite shabby or completely rusted or overpainted is a tough sell


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 26, 2012)

For more info on it try www.tricyclefetish.com - they also have an online price guide which you can purchase for a one time nominal fee. Probably dates to around 1960 give or take a year or two.

Dave


----------

